# Did the earth move for you?



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We just had an earth tremor
I felt the sofa I am sitting on shake. :scared:


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We just had an earth tremor
> I felt the sofa I am sitting on shake. :scared:


funny you should say that , I never had Cyprus down as in risk of Earthquakes until last week. Wife was out there for Job interview and during the process she was made aware that they are routinely practising earthquake drills as its believed Cyprus is over due one.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Apparently we have regular tremors but most are not felt because they are too mild or out to sea.


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We just had an earth tremor
> I felt the sofa I am sitting on shake. :scared:


Hmm thought I felt sometime, now it really feels like home....


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

It was a 3.9 magnitude at 10:52pm, 5Km deep, epicenter Konia. 
Veronica, what on earth were you doing?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

totorama said:


> It was a 3.9 magnitude at 10:52pm, 5Km deep, epicenter Konia.
> Veronica, what on earth were you doing?


need to speak to Dennis to get some tips.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> It was a 3.9 magnitude at 10:52pm, 5Km deep, epicenter Konia.
> Veronica, what on earth were you doing?


It must have been the baked beans


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

deks36 said:


> funny you should say that , I never had Cyprus down as in risk of Earthquakes until last week. Wife was out there for Job interview and during the process she was made aware that they are routinely practising earthquake drills as its believed Cyprus is over due one.


That's surprising considering the way everything is built to be earthquake resistant. Also a quick look at the history of Cyprus will show the influential effects past earthquakes have had.

In fact Cyprus sits at the end of the 2nd largest earthquake zone on the planet with hundreds of events recorded each year although most are of no significance.

You can find some interesting details if you Google Cyprus Earthquakes and a good general overview here:

http://www.girltalk.pcs-net.com/b2/earthquakes-cyprus/

There is also a live seismology graph at:

Home - Cyprus Storms Live

Pete


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

@peteandsylv, I dont actually as yet live in Cyprus, hoping to move when the time is right
learning more and more about the island all the time and earthquake zone is something I hadnt even considered until last week . as they say you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Since 1990 all houses have been built to strict anti seizmic regulations but in fact the danger is very small as most tremors are not even felt and certainly don't do any damage.
There are some very old villages up in the mountains that were long abandoned after an earthquake as the houses were not built to be earthquake proof. Its quite eerie going round these villages, like old ghost towns with personal possessions still in the crumbling houses.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

deks36 said:


> @peteandsylv, I dont actually as yet live in Cyprus, hoping to move when the time is right
> learning more and more about the island all the time and earthquake zone is something I hadnt even considered until last week . as they say you learn something new everyday.


Actually I thought you were living here as your header flags indicate. Nevertheless I hope the links I gave you are helpful and of interest.

Pete


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I never knew either until my wife told me. She was in Paphos for the one in 1996 that was over 6.0. Apparently there were noticeable aftershocks for days. She also told was that many, many people didn't want to stay in their homes especially those that lived in apartment buildings so they camped out in their cars by the beaches. Now, I don't know if Paphos would ever be at risk for a tsunami ( I doubt it) BUT I think I would rather camp out on higher ground if I were to do that!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I never knew either until my wife told me. She was in Paphos for the one in 1996 that was over 6.0. Apparently there were noticeable aftershocks for days. She also told was that many, many people didn't want to stay in their homes especially those that lived in apartment buildings so they camped out in their cars by the beaches. Now, I don't know if Paphos would ever be at risk for a tsunami ( I doubt it) BUT I think I would rather camp out on higher ground if I were to do that!!


apparently the med is not a big enough expanse of water for a tsunami to build up even with a major quake out to sea. We might get some big waves but not tsunami sized.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The Mediterranean is perfectly capable of producing tsunami waves, I'm afraid - there's plenty of archaeological evidence for major phases of desctruction from both earthquakes and tsunami waves from cadiz to Syria. The Mediterranean basin contains one of the world's hotspots for Caldera supervolcanic erruptions. The last 'big one' was in the 2nd millennium BC on Thera (now Santorini) which was one of the biggest (if not the biggest) natural earthbound explosion - there were plenty of big waves emanating out from that one that had significant effects across the eastern mediterranean. It's all a game of 'slight' risk though, I suppose - the chances of the next big erruption or quake affecting us in our lifetime is probably slight - but it is not impossible...


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a feeling Kimonas would know the answer to that one. Thanks  I was too lazy to google it! So, higher ground it is IF I ever felt the need to be out of a built-up area! That said, if it were the size Kimonas mentioned that would be no good either. "Que sera, que sera" eh!?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

crikey
Ok the next time I feel the houseshake I'm heading for the hills


----------

